# Table of Figures problem Word 2007



## Netticus (Feb 1, 2010)

A little background: I have used Word for 15 years. Upgraded to 2007 last year - not loving it so much. I have a document that was created in Word 2003 and am editing it in compatibility mode. When I update the Table of Figures, one figure caption will not show up in the listing. I have checked the codes, cleared the style and reapplied, deleted and tried re-entering the caption. Nothing works. Anyone have this experience?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Netticus,

Might the errant caption be formatted as hidden text? Is there anything else out of the ordinary about this caption? When you check the ToF, is the caption assigned to somethig else (I'm thinking of something that might have had the # manually typed)?


----------



## Netticus (Feb 1, 2010)

It's not hidden text and also, there was no manual insert of the numbers. 
I'm beginning to believe it's a bug with 2007. Here's why: All my tables and figures are numbered with chapter numbers turned on. I have made sure to include section breaks (not page breaks) between my chapters. Here's a typical example of a table caption:

Table 3-1 Parts and Part Numbers

I thought I had found a solution. After an hour of trying to get the errant title to show up in the table of figures, On a whim, I thought, "what if I do insert caption right next to the original caption? I thought I could somehow force it or make it recognize the field. So I did. Here's what it looked like when I did that:

Table 3-1 Table 3-1 Parts and Part Numbers

When I regenerated the table of figures, it finally showed up! (although it had the double "Table 3-1" in the caption) "Aha" I thought. I was elated. So I went and erased the new insert and regenerated again. It wouldn't work!! There's something funky going on. It's like it's not recognizing the first table or figure title in that particular section. It DOES generate the table and figures from section 2 and it will generate Table 3-2, but skips Table 3-1 - weird, weird, weird. Also, when it comes to figures, it will generate Figure 3-1, skip Figure 3-2, and go right to Figure 3-3 - AAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Netticus,

I'm starting to wonder if you've somehow managed to get the caption embedded inside another field. Try pressing Alt-F9 to toggle the field code display on, then check the area where the caption goes to see if that might be the case.

The other possibility is that the document is corrupt. To test that possibility, go to the end of the existing document and insert a new final paragraph. Then copy & paste everything except for that new paragraph into a new document and test whether things work any better there.


----------



## Netticus (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Macropod - it wasn't a code problem, but a corruption problem. I did what you said and cut and paste everything except the last paragraph. Worked like a charm. Guess there are still compatibility issues and 2003 docs still don't play well with 2007 sometimes. Thanks for the fix.


----------



## ALO (May 6, 2010)

Great work Macropod, I was having the same problem and couldn't work it out

Absolute life saver ray:


----------

